# My new bike



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

Here's my new 2012 Fuji SST Ltd bike finally done building it. Still waiting for the Michelin Pro 4 Red tires to arrive.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

I don't like the colors. Too light. I can barely see it.


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

Sorry, had problems uploading the picture before.


----------



## Quartermaster (Jan 17, 2012)

What a sweet machine.....make sure you post a pic with the red tires!


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

Quartermaster said:


> What a sweet machine.....make sure you post a pic with the red tires!


Here's a picture with the Michelin Pro 4 tires.


----------



## gucho (Mar 28, 2012)

I think the stem should be rotated...


----------



## Quartermaster (Jan 17, 2012)

The red hoods and tires are a really sharp look against the flat black....nice choice.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

gucho said:


> I think the stem should be rotated...


Why?
.


----------



## gucho (Mar 28, 2012)

tlg said:


> Why?
> .


I think that in road bikes the stem is mounted mostly going down and in mountains going up. That's, I think, to be able to adopt a more aerodynamic posture in the road bike.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

gucho said:


> I think that in road bikes the stem is mounted mostly going down and in mountains going up. That's, I think, to be able to adopt a more aerodynamic posture in the road bike.


On all bikes, the stem should be mounted in a way that's comfortable to the rider and suits their needs. Not everyone needs an aerodynamic posture, especially if they're not racing. Also frame geometry, headset spacers/steerer tube length will affect the stem as well. You could have an aerodynamic posture and still have your stem up.
I would argue that for the average recreational rider, more stems are going up than are going down. Pretty obvious if you browse here..
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/beginners-corner/your-entry-level-bike-pics-upgrades-230505-2.html


----------



## gucho (Mar 28, 2012)

tlg said:


> On all bikes, the stem should be mounted in a way that's comfortable to the rider and suits their needs. Not everyone needs an aerodynamic posture, especially if they're not racing. Also frame geometry, headset spacers/steerer tube length will affect the stem as well. You could have an aerodynamic posture and still have your stem up.
> I would argue that for the average recreational rider, more stems are going up than are going down. ]


Well, personally and ultimately for the look, all my roadies have the stem in the downward position.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

gucho said:


> Well, personally and ultimately for the look, all my roadies have the stem in the downward position.


Gotcha.... fashion over function/comfort. If that works for you, great.
But I think just telling someone "I think the stem should be rotated" for a purely fashionable reason is bad advice.


----------



## gucho (Mar 28, 2012)

tlg said:


> Gotcha.... fashion over function/comfort.


If you go to fuji website, all the roadbikes pictured, including the Fuji SST, had the stem mounted going down, so what's the issue. Mounting a stem in either position won't affect the function/comfort factor so much as to affect the look of the bike. A bike like the Fuji SST must have the stem in the downward position to have an agresive good looking, otherwise spend much less in a bike that you could be conmforting cruising...


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

sweet looking bike. The tires and hoods really set this machine off!!!


----------



## gucho (Mar 28, 2012)

tlg said:


> Gotcha.... fashion over function/comfort. If that works for you, great.
> But I think just telling someone "I think the stem should be rotated" for a purely fashionable reason is bad advice.


For the contrary, telling someone who has spent that class of money to build this bike that it will look meaner with a simple stem rotation, is great advice.:thumbsup:


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

gucho said:


> If you go to fuji website, all the roadbikes pictured, including the Fuji SST, had the stem mounted going down, so what's the issue.


 The issue is you NEVER base bike fit from a website photo. Those bikes also show the seat post with about 6" exposed and several inches above the handlebars. I guess that's how everyone should adjust their bike? 



> Mounting a stem in either position won't affect the function/comfort factor so much


Utterly wrong.



> A bike like the Fuji SST *must *have the stem in the downward position to have an agresive good looking,


 Why must a Fuji SST have an aggressive look?

Should the fashion aggressive police arrest this guy?








Or this guy https://www.buyathlon.com/words/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/IMG_9823.jpg
Or this guy https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_OLHSwj3JD54/TUXe2KMTEDI/AAAAAAAAAWk/KEkikixKOWA/s1600/009.JPG
Or this guy https://bikemoments.s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/public/gfx/bike/299A23A2291E2126B91D54F3601EC162.jpg



gucho said:


> For the contrary, telling someone who has spent that class of money to build this bike that it will look meaner with a simple stem rotation, is great advice.:thumbsup:


Sure, if looks are THAT important to you. And terrible advice if said fashion causes discomfort.


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

gucho said:


> For the contrary, telling someone who has spent that class of money to build this bike that it will look meaner with a simple stem rotation, is great advice.:thumbsup:


I understand the bike does look better if I rotate the stem, but I've been dealing with some lower back pain lately. My back is getting better with therapy and in time the stem will be rotated.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

AnthonyL88 said:


> I understand the bike does look better if I rotate the stem, but I've been dealing with some lower back pain lately. My back is getting better with therapy and in time the stem will be rotated.


What? You have a functional reason? Absurd... flip that stem and suck up the back pain. At least you'll look cool.


----------



## gucho (Mar 28, 2012)

tlg said:


> The issue is you NEVER base bike fit from a website photo. Those bikes also show the seat post with about 6" exposed and several inches above the handlebars. I guess that's how everyone should adjust their bike?
> 
> Utterly wrong.
> 
> ...


For the stem maybe not, but the pedals deserve it...


----------



## gucho (Mar 28, 2012)

tlg said:


> What? You have a functional reason? Absurd... flip that stem and suck up the back pain. At least you'll look cool.


The change in the position of the handle by a flip of the stem can be counteracted by a change in the spacers; that is the reason they are there.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

gucho said:


> The change in the position of the handle by a flip of the stem can be counteracted by a change in the spacers; that is the reason they are there.


Not always. Not all bikes have sufficient spacers. Some don't have any at all. Some riding positions require a flip of the stem as well as spacers. 
The OP couldn't have his handlebars in the position he does with a down stem. He's already at the top of his spacer stack.

How do you raise these handlebars with spacers? Are you going to tell me this bike with a flipped stem wouldn't have an aggressive riding position?


----------



## gucho (Mar 28, 2012)

tlg said:


> Not always. Not all bikes have sufficient spacers. Some don't have any at all. Some riding positions require a flip of the stem as well as spacers.
> The OP couldn't have his handlebars in the position he does with a down stem. He's already at the top of his spacer stack.
> 
> How do you raise these handlebars with spacers? Are you going to tell me this bike with a flipped stem wouldn't have an aggressive riding position?


No. My only thought is that this bike with a flipped stem will not look as good. But if the only manner to fit it is by flipping the stem, then flip it and be comfortable happy...


----------

